# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Djecaci se radjaju nakon termina?

## alef

Mozda je tema nespretno imenovana, ali eto cujem od dosta zena da se djecaci radjaju blize terminu ili nakon njega, a curice nesto prije... Ja sam usla u deveti po proracunu termina, po ultrazvuku termin je 15 dana ranije...

Zanimaju me forumske statistike  :Smile:

----------


## summer

moje oboje nakon termina, on 7 ona 10 dana
mislim da je ipak do duljeg ciklusa a time i krivo odredjenog termina

----------


## SunčicaVŽ

Dva dječaka i jedna djevojčica - svo troje točno 6 dana prije termina :Grin:

----------


## iva1602

dečko - točno na termin

----------


## iva1602

a šogi ima 3 curice, dvije je prenijela preko termina i to dosta...

----------


## Peterlin

Moj stariji na termin, mlađi 6 tjedana ranije.

----------


## big milky mum

moj prvi dečko se rodio 6 dana prije termina (ali su mi i ciklusi bili svakakvi, pa sam imala dva termina cijelo vrijeme upisana-jedan po m a drugi po ult-rodio se u sredini)
A drugi dečko-javim za 7-8 tjedana  :Grin:

----------


## Smajlich

Dečko-tjedan prije termina, a prijateljica mi nedavno rodila dečka čak 3 tjedna ranije...

----------


## Smajlich

Kad razmislim, sve moje prijateljice, kolegice ili poznanice upravo su curice rodile na termin ili kasnije...

----------


## big milky mum

> Moj stariji na termin, mlađi 6 tjedana ranije.


(Of topic jedno blic pitanje) Zbog čega se je tolko ranije rodio?  Komplikacije?

----------


## ivancica

Ma to nema nikakve veze.

Dva dječaka, prvi rođen 2 tjedna ranije, drugi 10 dana nakon termina.

----------


## Peterlin

> (Of topic jedno blic pitanje) Zbog čega se je tolko ranije rodio?  Komplikacije?


Taj je istrčao iz mog trbuha... takav je i danas!  :Grin: 

A sad ozbiljno: to mi je bila druga trudnoća u 2 godine (vidi dobnu razliku) a bila sam blizu 40-te i otvarala sam se "ko vrata od štaglja" pa sam kampirala na Sv.duhu od sredine trudnoće do poroda, na infuziji (prepar). Sve je dobro završilo.

----------


## vertex

Prvi dječak, 17 dana prije termina. Drugi dječak, 12 dana prije. Treća je curica, 7 dana prije termina.

----------


## Boxica

cura 33+6
anđeli 29+6
dečko 35+3

ja sam nekako valjda predodređena da rađam ranije  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## big milky mum

> Taj je istrčao iz mog trbuha... takav je i danas!


  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
jesam se nasmijala!
nisam skužila razliku-hvala, sad mi je jasno! 
Baš me zainteresiralo zašto je bilo tolko ranije!! Glavno da je sve ok prošlo!  :Smile:

----------


## Peterlin

> jesam se nasmijala!
> nisam skužila razliku-hvala, sad mi je jasno! 
> Baš me zainteresiralo zašto je bilo tolko ranije!! Glavno da je sve ok prošlo!


Pa da, ne samo rano, nego i brzo: rodila sam ga za 45 minuta!  Jako mu se žurilo...

----------


## anitak

cura 2tj.poslje termina ,a dečko 3 dana poslje termina!

----------


## crnka84

11 dana nakon termina....... dečko

a moja sestra je rodila curicu 14 dana nakon termina, pa su i njih dvoje umjesto 3 tjedna razlike, 2 tjedna razlike, jos smo se zezali ako nam Kiara "zakasni" a Damir porani, mogli bi i na isti dan se roditi.....  :Smile:

----------


## Točka

Dečko - 5 dana prije termina  :Smile:

----------


## drndalica

sestrin 1. sin - 6 dana prije termina, spontano
moj sin - točno na termin, spontano
sestrin 2. sin - 4 dana nakon termina, inducirano

dakle - teorija ne drži vodu

----------


## Beti3

> dakle - teorija ne drži vodu


Kod mene drži i to četvorostruko: 
1.dečko- zakasnio 13 dana
2.cura- uranila 5 dana
3.dečko- induciran porod nakon 7 dana kašnjenja
4.cura- uranila 9 dana.

Iako je sve to slučaj.

----------


## korina_zg

Ja zakasnila 9 dana, moj brat uranio 5 dana. Po tom ne drzi vodu. A moji decki obojica na termin (nisu bile indukcije) - mama streberica.

----------


## KayaR

I ja sam cula za takve price,da su decki lenji pa im se ne ide van:D
Moj prvi je rodjen 4 dana kasnije.
Zato drugi(nakon 17 m)4 nedelje ranije.
Cura tacno na termin.

----------


## andiko

Moja dva sina 40+3, 40+1

----------


## Lucas

moj sinac 14 dana nakon termina.... :/

----------


## gorka

summer je vec u prvom odgovoru rekla da se svi ODP računaju prema prvom danu menstruacije, a ne prema datumuovulacije i potencijalne oplodnje.

pokusajte sad nabrajati (ako ste usle u trag) kad su vam bile ovulacije u odnosu na datume poroda jer je to relavantniji pokazatelj  :Wink:

----------


## mašnica

Evo ja ću napisati za više cura i najbližih frendica.

Kuma A rodila curu 3 dana nakon termina
Kuma B rodila decka 10 dana nakon termina
Frendica A rodila curicu mjesec i pol prije termina
Frendica B rodila curu 10 dana nakon termina
Frendica C rodila dečka 3 dana nakon termina
Ja rodila dečka 3 tjedna prije termina...

----------


## puntica

ovo računanje termina po datumu zadnje menstruacije je genijalan. ja sam po tome bila trudna nešto malo više od 10 mjeseci  :Laughing: 
termin prema takvom izračunu je bio mjesec dana prije datuma kad sam stvarno rodila

najgore od svega mi je bilo što su me mjesec dana svi svakodnevno maltretirali s pitanjima o tome zašto još nisam rodila  :Rolling Eyes: 

inače, prema začeću, tj ovulaciji, rodila sam u 43. tjednu
a prema ultrazvuku u 42.
a prema zadnoj menstruaciji u 45.  :Rolling Eyes: 

idući put ću bit pametnija, pa svima reć termin mjesec dana kasnije, bar ću bit na miru  :Grin:

----------


## call me mommy

sve curice koje ja znam,pa ukljucujuci i mene :Cool:  su rodene poslje termina.

moj b je roden 2 tj prije,,,ali to je do drugih stvari  :Grin: 

ali to su bablje price,ko sa trbuh visoko,nisko, ljevo desno,i ostalo

----------


## Zara1

moji oboje nekoliko dana prije termina

----------


## Mingola

sa sinom mi je puko vodenjak 14 dana prije termin, i taj dan sam i rodila  :Smile:

----------


## Cocolina

5 dana prije termina.

----------


## emira

cura 33+6
dečko 39+4

----------


## bijelko

dečko 3 dana nakon termina, sestra prenijela i dečka i curu

----------


## alef

Ah, znam da mnogo stvari utice na vrijeme poroda, izgleda da nema nikakvog pravila, nit mi imamo kakvog upliva. Ja se nadam porodu dan-dva oko predvidjenog termina, jer mi nista prije ne bi odgovaralo  :Smile:  ali, kako dragi Bog dadne da bude...

----------


## mara68

Moj sin je rođen 2 dana nakon termina. Brat i ja smo oboje rođeni par dana nakon termina pa mislim da na to više utječe majka (ciklus, godine, zdravlje majke) nego beba.

----------


## Tincha

Ciklusi pravilni ko vurica - dečko 37+2 (puko vodenjak); curica 40+5 (inducirano). Mislim da je kod mene stvar u masi djeteta: dečko 3890g; curka: 3980g  :Smile:

----------


## Eci

Dečki - prvi 2 tj. prije termina, drugi 1 tj. prije termina. Cura sa 10 dana zakašnjenja. Čula sam da se cure "cifraju" pa kasne  :Smile:

----------


## S2000

Po ZM  40+6
a po uzv u ranoj trudnoci procjenjenom sa cca 8 tjedana - 40+0  :Smile: 
Al me od 27.tjedna plasio da ce ranije izac, al ipak se strpio do termina.

Ne znam bas da li teorija drzi vodu - statistika tu ne daje bas smislen odgovor. I da postoji statisticki dokaz da je vise deckica preneseno nego djevojcica- ne znam kako bi se to moglo tumaciti i kako bi to ikome utjecalo na trudnocu i porod  :Smile: 
Ali eto za zezanciju pogledajmo forumsku statistiku...  :Smile:

----------


## (maša)

1. rođen dan prije termina (znala datum začeća  :Smile: )
2 . rođen 12 dana iza termina..nisam imala pojma ni približno kad je začet, O još manje..

----------


## Ripcord

Prvi rođen na termin kojeg sam ja i računala (prema doktorima dan nakon termina), a drugi 4 dana prije termina (ovaj put se poklopila računica i meni i doktorima jer mi je normalniji ciklus nego prije 11 godina  :Smile:  )

----------


## alef

Meni su uvijek zanimljiva i korisna iskustva sa foruma  :Smile:  
Ma nek se rodi ziv i zdrav, kad odluci da je vrijeme  :Smile:  Ja znam kad mi je bila O, pa bas da ispitam koliko ce trudnoca tacno trajati kod mene  :Smile:

----------


## zeljana02

moja mama je rodila i mene i brata 3 tjedna prije termina...nadam se da cu i ja ranije roditi, nas decko je vec  sada veliki i spreman  :Cool: , a spremna je i mama  :Cool: , a tata ce se valjda uskoro pripremiti  :Grin:

----------


## EvaP

Moja mama je rodila sestru i mene 3 tjedna prije termina
Moja sestra je rodila svoja dva dečka svakog 3 tjedna prije termina
A ja sam svoje dečke, za promjenu, rodila svakog 3 tjedna prije termina.
Svaki ginekolog kojeg sam srela mi je rekao da to nema veze s genetikom  :Very Happy:

----------


## winnerica

Kod mene dečko i dvije curke, svo troje sam ih "prenijela" po 10-ak dana... Nema pravila...

----------


## mimi 25

Dva decka - i prvi i drugi u 37.  tjednu

----------


## Loryblue

malu sam rodila 8 dana prije termina, malog 12 dana nakon termina (inducirano. njemu se nigdi nije žurilo).

----------


## zadarmamica

moj se sin rodio na termin  :Smile: 
jedan dokt je rekao da cu u ovaj ponedjeljak,i to je vrijedilo cijelu trudnocu, a neki dan druga dokt kaže ipak u utorak. i ja rodila ovaj utorak  :Smile:

----------


## katarinam

ja sam rodila dečka 4 dana nakon termina, sestra rodila dečka skoro na termin, dan nakon termina, a kolegica dečka dva i pol tjedna prije termina.....

----------


## adonisa

dečko - 5 dana prije tremina

----------


## lastavica1979

Meni sutra termin,a mojoj bebi lijepo u buši pa se neda jos van.

----------


## sweetmint

Meni su stalno govorili da cu docekati termin jer sam bila sigurna da cu roditi ranije. 
Beba je bila jako nisko da sam hodala drzeci trbuh sa rukama, a i dole me je sve vec tako boljelo..
ali se maleni rodio 3 dana nakon termina  :Smile:

----------


## sis

xy - šest dana prije službenog (i mog) termina
xx - šest dana prije mog termina (službeni je bio tri dana poslije)

----------


## bambus99

Ivan se rodio tjedan nakon sluzbenog termina

----------


## lastavica1979

Moj Antonio se rodio 2 dana nakon termina

----------


## alef

Ja sam nekih petnaestak dana prije termina, nikakvih naznaka da ce krenuti... Sve cvrsto zatvoreno  :Smile:  Nadam se da nece ostati tako zablokirano kao kod nekih mojih kolegica (nekima su diletirali usce da ih mehanicki otvore, neke su rezali za vakum, neke na carski... uhhh)

Uglavnom, sto moja dr kaze: u terminu si do 42 sedmice  :Smile:

----------


## Ninjago

Decko se rodio 8 dana prije termina a cura 16 dana.

----------


## teta

ja sam rodila svoju curku 14 dana nakon termina i to indukcija pa CR...

----------


## meda

moj decko se rodio 3 tjedna prije termina

----------


## bfamily

Prije sam mislila da su to čiste bablje priče no sad mi se čini da ima istine u ovoj tvrdnji.
Moj dečko se rodio 12 dana nakon termina, no da je bilo pitati njega produžio bi on još koji dan.
Curu sam na termin, no nije se ni nju pitalo pa tko zna dali bi i ona bila produžila boravak u maminom trbuhu  :Grin:

----------


## zeljana02

decko rođen 15 dana prije termina ...danas bi mi bio termin,ali nas decko je pozurio  :Smile:

----------


## gita75

sin i kćer, oboje deset dana iza termina.

----------


## Lutonjica

jedna cura poslije termina
druga cura prije termina
i dečko prije termina

----------


## drndalica

Oba sina točno na termin i to spontano! 
Mislim si, koja je statistička vjerojatnost da se to desi? :Laughing:

----------


## alef

Moj decko na kraju balade dosao 5 dana prije termina po zadnjoj m. Prema ovulaciji, uranio je samo jedan dan  :Smile:  - ili sam ja pogresno procijenila dan ovulacije, haha

----------


## marrtha

Obje curke su došle 10 dana nakon termina!!! SAd ćemo vidjeti kako će se ponašati mali braco!

----------


## kam

Oba dečka 6 do 7 dana nakon termina a curica 4 dana prije t.

----------


## priscila

Moj najdraži sinčić se rodio jedan dan prije termina  :Smile:

----------


## Ninči

Moje prvo dijete-curica-rođena 5 dana iza termina. Drugo dijete-dečko-rođen 9 dana iza termina. Treće dijete-dečko-rođen točno na termin  :Smile:  Tako da to kod mene i nije baš tako  :Wink:

----------


## katarinam

Moj dečko rođen 4 dana poslje termina, a kuma rodila dečka mjesec dana prije termina ?????

----------


## bebeto

Moji su oboje prenešeni, dečko 7 dana, curica 4 dana, koliko bi ih točno prenjela neznam jer sam oba puta bila na iduciranom. Mislim da to nema veze sa spolom nego sa ciklusima. Moji variraju od 33-36 dana.

----------


## crnkica

to da se dečki rode iza termina to za mene nije pravilo jer moja cura je rođena 12 dana iza termina

----------


## Ana :-)

Meni se moj mališan rodio točno na termin  :Smile:

----------


## Zelim Blizance

> ovo računanje termina po datumu zadnje menstruacije je genijalan. ja sam po tome bila trudna nešto malo više od 10 mjeseci 
> termin prema takvom izračunu je bio mjesec dana prije datuma kad sam stvarno rodila
> 
> inače, prema začeću, tj ovulaciji, rodila sam u 43. tjednu
> a prema ultrazvuku u 42.
> a prema zadnoj menstruaciji u 45.


Kako si se izborila sa sistemom i 'klinickom praksom"?  :Evil or Very Mad: 



> Oba sina točno na termin i to spontano! 
> Mislim si, koja je statistička vjerojatnost da se to desi?


To je bilo tvoje jako mantranje i zelja.  :Klap:

----------


## koksy

Obojicu prenjela i po mom i po njihovom izracunu.

----------


## zekana

Ovdje u Sarajevu od nove godine skoro sve curice potrčale prije termina... baš se vodila priča o tome  :Very Happy: 
Iako to nije nikakvo pravilo- samo je slučajnost!  :Very Happy: 
Po vašim postovima vidim da stvarno neeeeema pravila! ;-D
Javim se i ja kasnije za statistiku, hehe!

----------


## mimi 25

Moji su svi rodjeni u 37. tt, dva decka i curica.

----------


## Onavi

Ma nema tu pravila...dečko 7dana nakon termina, a ovu curicu još iščekujemo  :Smile:

----------


## broculla

ja imam troje djece. dvije curice i dečko. svi su rođeni *nakon* termina. mislim da je ta generalizacija kriva.

----------


## mara68

> Moj sin je rođen 2 dana nakon termina. Brat i ja smo oboje rođeni par dana nakon termina pa mislim da na to više utječe majka (ciklus, godine, zdravlje majke) nego beba.


U međuvremenu sam rodila i curicu - 4 dana nakon termina  :Smile:

----------


## Jesen u meni

Naš je mališa isto požurio - dosadilo mu biti u trbuhu 9 dana prije termina (zapravo 10 dana, ali je porod duže trajao pa smo prebacili na drugi datum  :Smile: )

----------


## Mojca

Curka 41+0 (IVF pa u minutu znamo da je izračun točan).

----------


## bijelko

oboje 40+3, i cura i dečko

----------


## Kaae

Rodjen je s 42+1. A i ja sam tako rodjena.  :neznam:

----------


## Jadranka

41+1, al inducirano, jer je kao presao termin puno. Babice i pedijatar su, kad se rodio, utvrdili da nije uopce presao termin, i da zasto su me inducirali bezveze  :Wink:

----------


## Deaedi

10 dana prije termina...

----------


## deeeyoo

Dva dečka, oba su stigla nakon izračunatog termina. Prvi 4 dana, drugi nakon 6 dana (s time da je bio inducirani porod).
Moja mama veli da sam ja stigla 2 tjedna poslje termina...  :Cool:

----------


## Sony

Moje iskustvo: prvi sin roden na40-1,ali. SC,
Drugi sin roden 38+5,prirodni porod,
Treci sin roden 40-1,prirodni porod

----------


## bobač

naš dečkić se rodio 14 dana prije termina  :Smile:

----------


## Kikica1

Cisto za statistiku....moja oba momka su se rodila tjedan prije termina.

----------


## Optimisticna

Bome moj je uranio 26 dana do termina. Možda bi ja trebala otvorit temu :" Horoskopski lavići se rađaju prije termina" . Znam ih nekoliko...

----------


## zekana

Naša curica uranila 8 dana pa podupire priče da cure urane, a dečki okasne, hehe!

----------


## Begonija

Imam troje djece. Curicu i dva dječaka. 
Svi rođeni nekoliko dana prije termina.

----------


## Onavi

Curica 40+1tt

----------


## zibba

Kod mene tri cure i sve rođene iza termina i to podosta.

----------


## YellowSky

Decak - 2 dana pre termina :Smile:

----------


## more

dečko - 4 dana prije termina

----------


## Dilek

njet - decko stigao prije termina

----------


## Vrci

Dečko - jučer mu bio termin, za sad nikakvih naznaka da bi išao van...

----------


## Argente

Dečko +10
i bio bi još, da ga nisu istjerali...

----------


## Kloto

Moja cura 41+0

----------


## 123beba

Curka nakon termina... A kod kume 2 cure, obje odlučile produžiti kod mame po 11 dana  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

Dečko 41+0

----------


## bella77

dečko, točno k'o urica - na dan termina.

----------


## Idnom

Decko 40+6

----------


## lukab

prvi dečko 42+1
drugi dečko 39+1

----------


## Vrci

Evo decko roden na 40+2

----------


## Loly

Dečko 39+4

----------


## Šiškica

cura 40+0

----------


## tanja37

Dečko i cura - oboje 41+3 (sa 5 god. razlike)

----------


## zekana

i decko i cura uranili. decko uranio 12 dana, a cura 7

Zekanin Tapatok

----------


## bella77

Drugi decko uranio 4 dana.

----------


## tigrical

Dečko, dan prije termina.

----------


## kristina_zg

Meni su obje cure i dečko rođeni 40+3

----------


## Tinker123

dečko 41tt+0

----------


## bugaboo

Cura 37+4

----------


## Kikica1

Tri decka, sva tri sedam dana prije termina.

----------


## lady.x

momak 38+0

----------


## nin23

Decko po menstruaciji roden na 41+6 a po ultrazvuku na 40+3

----------

